# no longer fun



## spoker (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## kreika (Jun 12, 2018)

If you had to get out one of those bikes at the bike out I can see why it’s no longer fun. Amazing collection!


----------



## mazdaflyer (Jun 12, 2018)

Time to sell...clearance sale prices.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 12, 2018)

No longer fun


spoker said:


>



Yeah, I can see why. Just a room full o'Schwinns


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 12, 2018)

What’s the saying , “ you don’t mix business and pleasure “
Don’t make a business out of your hobby, it never ends well
You usually end up hating one or the other or both


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jun 12, 2018)

I hear Beanie Babies are coming back...


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 12, 2018)

Is that Blue Moon's collection?




Oh yah! Blue Moon baby!


----------



## vincev (Jun 12, 2018)

I know what ya mean.I could not even get in my bed when I had Cabage Patch dolls.lol


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 12, 2018)

vincev said:


> I know what ya mean.I could not even get in my bed when I had Cabage Patch dolls.lol
> View attachment 823133





Super collection there vince! Just lovely, and I'm envious.


----------



## the tinker (Jun 12, 2018)

I'm going to delete this post. If I can't say something nice and positive, every day, I shouldn't say anything at all.
Always have fun. That's what this hobby is about. Don't let anyone ruin it for you.


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 13, 2018)

the tinker said:


> I'm going to delete this post. If I can't say something nice and positive, every day, I shouldn't say anything at all.
> Always have fun. That's what this hobby is about. Don't let anyone ruin it for you.




*Wisdom is knowing the right path to take ...
Integrity empowers your choice.
*
Good For You, Big Daddy _!!

..... _patric


----------



## vincev (Jun 13, 2018)

I learned over the years that when you get tired of a hobby,dont get rid of it.I have multiple hobbies so when I get bored with one I put it aside and go to another one. I sold some beautiful bikes around 1983 because I was tired of bikes and still regret selling a few because now the prices are through the roof.


----------



## JRE (Jun 13, 2018)

Same here I got out of the hobby about 10 yrs ago and had 43 pretty nice bikes that I wish I still had now that I got back into collecting bikes a couple months ago.


----------



## Boris (Jun 13, 2018)

One measly ladder? I'd hardly call that a collection.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 14, 2018)

looks like fun to me. sell all the Sting Rays and 10 speeds, buy an old car and a couple pre war bikes.


----------



## COB (Jun 19, 2018)

Boris said:


> One measly ladder? I'd hardly call that a collection.




LOL! Way to think outside the box Boris!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jun 19, 2018)

Boris said:


> One measly ladder? I'd hardly call that a collection.



That is what i was thinking,If your going to collect ladders you have to get the bikes out of there


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 19, 2018)

Boris said:


> One measly ladder? I'd hardly call that a collection.




*Boris (Dr. Marko) ... One day I'd like you to meet my step ladder.  I never met my real ladder.*


----------



## Boris (Jun 19, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> *Boris (Dr. Marko) ... One day I'd like you to meet my step ladder.  I never met my real ladder.*




Same here. My real ladder done Ma "rung".


----------



## Brian R. (Jun 19, 2018)

Too funny! You guys have me one step away from folding up with laughter.

Spoker, it looks to me like the fun for you was in the hunt, not the storage. Sell them all and use the money to start hunting anew.


----------



## vincev (Jun 19, 2018)

I tried collecting ladder rungs for a few years.I particularly liked the anti slip rungs.I found out they store much easier if you disassemble the ladder and just  save the rungs.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 19, 2018)

I think i'm getting bored with bikes. I want to start collecting and restoring mobile homes from the 1980's.


----------



## bikemonkey (Jun 20, 2018)

bikewhorder said:


> I think i'm getting bored with bikes. I want to start collecting and restoring mobile homes from the 1980's.



80's? pfffft...when you do up a mid to late 60's Magnolia or Crescent lemme know...


----------



## HARPO (Jun 20, 2018)

Incredible collection, and I can only imagine the time and effort it took to amass that many. But I guess that when you run out of ceiling space in a room that large, it's time to "thin out the herd" a bit...which I'm sure will be easier said than done. Hard to part with such beauties...


----------



## 5782341b77vl (Jun 29, 2018)

Wish I could help you out (buy a bike for my niece and nephew - get them into the hobby) but I have to pay for my surgery that I just had a couple days ago, plus my rent is due in a few days too! Ugh!


----------



## abe lugo (Jun 29, 2018)

Make sure to have an inventory list and instructions for the next caretaker. You wouldn't want some TV show featuring you as a Honeyhole in the future. It would be much classier to go out with a nice estate auction with a detailed list.


----------



## Boris (Jun 29, 2018)

spoker said:


> View attachment 823048




Spoker, is this your collection of bikes?


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 29, 2018)

I agree, let it rest awhile. Unless like me, something came up and you need a little space and cash. But keep what you like so you don't have to re-buy later on.


----------



## JimRoy (Jun 29, 2018)

I like restoring old bikes, collecting not so much....  And because I’m a horrible salesman, I now have too many bikes  Let me know Spoker if you can squeeze in a few more.   JimRoy


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 29, 2018)

Boris said:


> Spoker, is this your collection of bikes?





I'll post it again for those that are slow readers. LOL

That pic is of the Blue Moon Collection.


----------



## Boris (Jun 29, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> I'll post it again for those that are slow readers. LOL
> That pic is of the Blue Moon Collection.




Didn't look like the Blue Moon Collection to me, I didn't see any ladder!


----------



## Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast (Jul 1, 2018)

My take is first you need space... clear out or buy a bigger space... 

Then try a different aspect of bicycles... try a British lightweight, or a Japanese ten speed... or something out there... or focus on photography, or your interest in ladders...
Sometimes backing away can reignite the interest. I was burnt out on road biking, until I got an old steel SOMA Olympian at a church tag sale for $20, then I loved it again...

Remember if like Brian said the thrill is in the hunt, then write it in sharpie on the back of your hand when you go to sell some... you'll be funding the next hunt!


----------



## vincev (Jul 1, 2018)

bikewhorder said:


> I think i'm getting bored with bikes. I want to start collecting and restoring mobile homes from the 1980's.



If you like old campers.Go to "Tin can tourist" on Facebook. Usually older than the 80's though.There is also a Shasta site. Seems to be quite a few sites about old campers.Very popular right now.I have an original 1966 Shasta.


----------



## Boris (Jul 1, 2018)

vincev said:


> I have an original 1966 Shasta.




Pfffft! Anyone can have a 1966 Shasta. What I want to know is, has it won any medals and does it have a fan club?


----------



## vincev (Jul 2, 2018)

Boris said:


> Pfffft! Anyone can have a 1966 Shasta. What I want to know is, has it won any medals and does it have a fan club?



no medals or fan club.It doesnt even have air conditioning so we have to wear deodorant.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 2, 2018)

I tried and failed to find images of a mobile home junk yard but I did find this article.  
*Be at peace in letting go*
Mobile homes can last thirty to fifty-five years with the right care. With that much time to grow attached to your home, letting go can be hard, but you can be at peace in knowing it served you well.

A mobile home is not just shelter, it’s an opportunity to have a home of your own without breaking your bank account. And thankfully, the affordability is not at the expense of quality.

Since the HUD code was set into effect, the energy efficiency and caliber of mobile home quality have increased by leaps and bounds, proving wrong the stigma that arose and stuck prior to the HUD code.

So be at peace – your mobile home was worth the love, care, and expense. It served you well and just like anything else, there comes a time to say goodbye.






You may continue your research for a mobile home junkyard, without reservations.

*Saying goodbye and giving to a good cause*
As we’ve discussed above, a mobile home junkyard may not be available in your area. However, there are alternatives and we hope this article proves helpful in providing clearer direction on what you could do about your old mobile home.

As one final option to consider, you could also donate your mobile home to a fire department. This is a great way to give to your community by providing a mobile home for your fire department to run practice drills with real fire.







*Recent Posts*

The Pros & Cons Of Buying Land And Mobile Home Packages
7 Ways To Fill Vacant Lots In Your Mobile Home Park
Tips On How To Run A Mobile Home Park For Retirees
How Many Mobile Homes Per Acre? And Other Park-Related FAQs
What You Need To Know About Starting A Mobile Home Park Business
*Contact Us Anytime!*
*Dan Paton*
patond@ezhomesgo.com
Cell: 248-760-3841
Fax: 866-308-2212

*Dan Leighton*
leightond@ezhomesgo.com
Cell: 810-614-9181
Fax: 866-308-2212




*EZ Homes, LLC*
3201 Zaher Dr.
Auburn Hills, MI 48326







*Contact Us*
*Dan Paton*
patond@ezhomesgo.com
248-760-3841

*Dan Leighton*
leightond@ezhomesgo.com
810-614-9181

*Buildertrend Login*

© 2018 EZ Homes, all rights reserved.


----------



## bikemonkey (Jul 3, 2018)

bikewhorder said:


> I tried and failed to find images of a mobile home junk yard but I did find this article.
> *Be at peace in letting go*
> Mobile homes can last thirty to fifty-five years with the right care. With that much time to grow attached to your home, letting go can be hard, but you can be at peace in knowing it served you well.
> 
> ...



WTF??


----------

